# Feeding Nigerian dwarfs... And 1 mini Lamancha



## tbrice (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello we currently have a 1 prego ND doe, 1 yearling ND buck, and one young mini Lamancha doe. The two does are pen together and are receiving 3lb maybe a little less a day of good quality rye alfalfa mix hay. The buck is receiving 2lb a day. The girls look good the Lamancha looks to have slightly less weight on her then the ND doe but jot by much but our buck is really dropping his weight. I purchased Noble dairy goat grain but have been scared to start training ppl tell me horror stories of how feeding goats grain causes huge issues and feeding the buck grain is a death sentience but we are getting mineral in this weekend and getting the buck a billy block and salt for both pens. Is there any basic lb of hay per weight of goat??and I am going to check on the back of my feed sack and find out what they say for rations. What is your opinions of graining the buck with the same feed or should we buy a goat chow or grower??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get a grain with ammonium chloride in it. Don't waste your money on a Billy block, it is just candy. Make sure you buy a good loose goat mineral for everyone.


----------



## tbrice (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay thank you so much!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search on feeding wethers, you should find a lot of info. Their whole diet needs to be at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus. Also adding ammonium chloride can help.


----------



## tbrice (Dec 1, 2013)

http://goat.purinamills.com/OURPRODUCTS/PRODUCTS/NobleGoatGrower16/default.aspx
This says it has ammonium chloride and other urinary acidifiers and is for feeding bucks and weathers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will work. Just be sure to follow the feeding instructions.


----------



## tbrice (Dec 1, 2013)

Awesome looks like we will grab that and some minerals this weekend  and hopefully that will help him and keep momma feeling good  and it's time to worm and vaccinate


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are picking this up at TSC, get Manna Pro Goat Mineral. Much better quality mineral than Purina.


----------



## tbrice (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh okay awesome thank you I'll be sure to grab that I'm sure on of the 4-6 feed stores in wickenburg have mana lol


----------

